# Santa Rosa?



## Joel1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm sure everyone gets tired of thevacationers asking for advise, but here goes one more. I had a post on here asking for some tips for the Orange Beach area, but we had a change of plans and now we're going to Santa Rosa/Navarre Beach area. Does anyone have any tips on where to fish and how, jetties, surf, etc? Not worried about catching much for the supper table, just want to have some fun while the family is sleeping early in the morning and later in the evening. Thanks for any tips.

Joel


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Pensacola Beach Pier sounds like a good place to start. Otherwise, ride to the fort pickens and fish from the pass around the rocks just west of the pier there.


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

Beach side of the Navarre beach bridge, there is a spot you can park on the side of the road, and the fishing is hit or miss. lots of debris and grass, and I have seen on occassion a school of spanish and blues if you catch the tide right, and have caght some black drum there too in the pilings. Also anywhere along the beach in Navarre, is good for pompano and blues. Good luck!


----------

